# F250 thieves. I won



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

Well my 2011 door handle now matches all of the rest, punched lock and dented door. Will fix it next week. The only thing good to come out of this is I still have my truck it only has 3000 miles on it. As many on you know I do electronics for a living, I was waiting for a new part to come out so I did not have a alarm. But I did put my custom starter kill on it the very 1st day I had it. Well it worked because they did try to steal it and could not start it! And they had the key. I had gone to a birthday party at a paintball place and it was very muddy and still raining so I left the keys in the console. When I got to my truck it had the door handle torn up and bent and the keys in the ignition with the ignition still on! **** I'm glad I put this on....whew now I have to get a rear handle with no key hole and paint it. Luckily I think I can fix the sheet metal with out body work. I cannot stand a thief and now I know I outsmarted them...:idea:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Good job Corey! I hate thieves too!

By the way, if any of you need ANY type electronics installed get with Corey! He is the ONLY person that I will let install electronics in my vehicles.

I got 5 new LED lights and a new winch I need you to wire up on the new Jeep!


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*Terry*

U got to get out of the hospital first. Worry about your health before that **** green jeep


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

So this happened in La Porte or at the paint ball place?

Care to install your kill switch set up in my truck?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Good to know. I also have an '11 and feel pretty good that aside from having the keys, physically towing it away is probably the only way my truck is going anywhere. I say that now... 

Don't know what I would do if I ever caught someone stealing/breaking in like that!


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I am interested in your kill switch as well. I have been meaning to change the handle but have not. Please pm me.
Thanks


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*truck*

no it did not happen in LaPorte it happened at the paintball place on dixie farm road. yes i can install one on you truck also, It is a custom circiut that i designed for this particular application. even had dealers ask where the hell did you get that done and i want one. pm me for more info i donot want to give out the keys to my truck over the internet


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I have a 12, does your system interfere with the factory alarm system or the remote start?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I wouldn't leave my keys on my console anymore.


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*stinkbait*

no no interference what so ever


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

Corey D. said:


> no no interference what so ever


 Remote start still works with your starter kill? That's the only reason I don't already have a Ravelco...


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

actually corey, i was wondering the same thing... i already talked to you about the active kill again (had it in my last truck btw everyone else), but wondered how it worked with teh remote start? question, so if i hit the remote start, then jump in and hit the key, do i have to do the "sequence" before hitting the key? if i just hit the key, will it kill the truck?


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*yes*

the remote start will work just like normal, as you said you can bypass the sequence by remote starting it.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

is the paintball place close to anywhere? If it's not it seems you could narrow down some suspects.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> I wouldn't leave my keys on my console anymore.


 I would , but I would not lock my doors.


----------

